# Help!



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I've dealt with injuries b4 but I'm not sure what to do with this one. My dads Japanese golden pheasants have been molting. One of them has had her back pecked at so bad that there is a huge hole. The top layer of skin is gone and you can see the meat underneath. Small wounds I put bluecote on but what about this one?


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Any ideas?


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

just make sure it is clean and use the bluecote that is what I do for my chickens


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Blukote is good, I would also move her from the flock until that heals..a little place to her self a few days...
upping her feed to a higher protien feed will help molting to go faster


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Separating her was the first thing I did. Is blukote really ok on a wound that deep?


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Chickens heal amazingly well, if given the chance, definitely separate her out of the pen and put her up by herself somewhere and then give her time. A chicken's body temperature doesn't promote infection well, so most wounds will heal without issue without intervention.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Just separate her. Chickens heal so well, you don't we'd to do anything else. There was a chicken at the fair (my parents are poultry barn volunteers, help close the barn and help with judging and other responsibilities) and it got totally torn to shreds by another chicken in its cage. It's whole back was just GONE, all bloody. This was at 11 PM, so when we called we couldn't get ahold of the owners. By the next morning, it was already starting to heal.

Just keep her separated for a while so the others don't make it worse, and she'll be just fine!


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I checked the next day and he's looking good. Upon closer inspection of the new feathers she is a he. 
I'm glad he's like a chicken as far as healing goes. I'll post pictures tomorrow when I get my camera working.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

That's good! He should be better in a couple days


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes I agree seperate her and a couple years ago I had a hen get her complete wing torn off by a raccoon. Never found the wing but I cleaned it used iodine and dressed it as best I can and one wing as the kids call her has done very well I just have to keep her seperated from the others cause they know she's different. Good luck


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Chopsgoats said:


> Yes I agree seperate her and a couple years ago I had a hen get her complete wing torn off by a raccoon. Never found the wing but I cleaned it used iodine and dressed it as best I can and one wing as the kids call her has done very well I just have to keep her seperated from the others cause they know she's different. Good luck


I had that happen too. I named her Zoe (life) for her will to live. Sadly that year we lost almost our whole flock, including her, to raccoons and 40 raccoons lost their lives within a week.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

The pictures I promised.


----------

